# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  3 مسجات نحاسه

## شمعه تحترق

السلاااااااااااااااااااام

أسعد الله أوقاتكم 

اليوم جايبه لكم 3 مسجات نحاسه من تأليفي :toung:  

وهالثلاثه مسجات ليهم قصه 

قصتهم ياطويلين العمر ان صديقتي عندها اخت كلما شافتني قالت لي يا البخيله :weird:  على ويش بخيله

اذا سألتها تقول ماترسلي لي مسجات وتهاوشني على هالسالفه 

عاد في يوم قررت ارضيها وقمت افتش وادور على مسج نحاسه في المواقع   :wink:  لحدمالقيت واحد عجبني

وارسلته ليها وهذا هو :

قال أحد الحكماء :

مارأيت أبخل من ثلاثه 

شخص يلبس القديم
وعنده الجديد
وشخص يدعى للعشاء
ويطلب المزيد
قيل له ثم ماذا 
فأدمعت عيناه زقال:
شخص لايرسل رسائل
وعنده رصيد . :toung:  



عاد أرسلت ليها هالمسج آخر الليل وكنت متأكده انها نايمه ومابتشوفه الا الصباح
وبالفعل يوم ثاني شافته وارسلت لي المسج التالي :
اني ماني بخيله يااابخيله
واني ارسل موزيك يابخيله . :bigsmile:  

ههههههههههههههههههه

قرأته ومت من الضحك عليها لأني اعرفها بسرعه تنفعل وتثور
المهم ويجيني شيطان الشعر وأقوم أألف لها هالثلاثه المسجات وأرسلهم ليها واحد ورا الثاني
تفضلوووو :
(1)
قال أحد الحكماء :
مارأيت أنحس من ثلاثه
شخص تبتسم له
ويشوف حاله
وشخص يمشي حافي
وفي ايده نعاله
قيل له ثم من ؟
فأجهش بالبكاء وقال:
شخص هو الحين
يقرأ هالرساله .

(2)

قال أحد الحكماء :
مارأيت أجلف من ثلاثه:
شخص تمزح وياه
وياخذ الامور جد
وشخص تمشي وياه
وبوسط الطريق يقعد
فقالوله ثم من ؟
فأستعبر باكيا ً وقال:
شخص ترسل تعانده
ولايرد .

(3)

قال أحد الحكماء:
مارأيت أهبل من ثلاثه :
شخص كلما علمت فيه
مايتعلم
وشخص كلماتضربه
مايتكلم
فقيل له ثم من ؟
وقتل روحه من لصياح :wink:   وقال:
شخص كلما ترسل ليه
يتحرطم .


تتوقعو ويش سوت بعدها هههههه

ارسلت لي مسج تقول فيه 

(خلاااص زعلت)

ههههههههههههه

يالله اللي يحب يعاند أحد يرسلهم له

----------


## القلب المرح

*هذي الرسايل الزاحفه*
*الا تخلي الواحد يموت ضحك على اللي بيرسل له*
*بس حلووة النحاسه عشان يتعلمو يرسلو << ايه الا مثلك وه* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه اختي عالمسجات*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههه*
*مسكينه حراام ما تسوى عليها ..*
*ألف شكر لك شموعه ع المسجات الحلوه ..*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يااارب ..*
*وبانتظار جديدك ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المــرح ..

اي وربي النحاسه حلووووه

وبالذات مع اللي بسرعه ينفعلو وينرفزو

حياك الله خيوو

ماننحرم من تواصلك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هلا دمووووعه ..





> مسكينه حراام ما تسوى عليها ..



هههههه والله انك طيبه 
ماتدري اللي تقولي عنها مسكينه فيها نحاسه وشطانه
تطفر بلد كامل ...
يسلموو ياقلبي عالتواصل
دوووووم إن شالله في صفحاتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

> هلا دمووووعه ..
> 
> 
> هههههه والله انك طيبه 
> ماتدري اللي تقولي عنها مسكينه فيها نحاسه وشطانه
> تطفر بلد كامل ...
> يسلموو ياقلبي عالتواصل
> دوووووم إن شالله في صفحاتي



 
*هلا فيك شمووووعه ..*
*واااال لهدرجه يعني ؟؟ << الله يعينك اجل هههههههه*
*بس سوت خير خلت شمووعه تكتب مسجات وتنورنا بالقسم ..*
*ع العموم ألف شكر لك عزيزتي .. وبانتظار جديدك ..*
*لا تحرمينا من مشاركاتك العطره  ..*
*دمتي بخير وسلام ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسلمي يادموووعه

ولعيونك خيوووه اجي وأشارك 

بس خل أبحث وانقب لحد ما أشوف شي جديد

يليق بيكم .

ما انحرم من هالطله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اكثررر واحد موووتني ضحك اخر مسج ..

شكلها وصل الدم لراسها يوم قرأته ..

هالمره خيتوو شمووع مسجاااتك غيررر ..

نحاسه غير شكل ..

ربي يعطيك ربي الف عافيه .. 

ومن جد حلوووين ..

وبنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هلا شبوووووك

ماتتصور اشكثر نرفوزه هالبنت

ههههههههه

الحلووو هو وجودك خيووو وتواصلك الطيب

ودام انهم عجبوك خذ لك واحد اثنين منهم ونحس به على اصدقائك

ماننحرم من طلتك

----------


## antaumry

*ههههههههههههههه*

*مسجات رائعه نحاسه في نحاسه*

*تأليف جميل منك*


*تحية لك*

*.........*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ooooh wooooooooooooow 

الله عليش ياشموعه 

ياحلاتك حق البراده

بالهل عليش الحين مسكينه ويش يراضيها عاااد

بجرب مسج في من في من بشوف لي واحد وبجرب في اول واحد وثاني واحد وثالث واحد 

بشوف شنو ردة فعله ههههههه 

شمووع تعالي بس ماقلتي ويش صار بعدين عسى بس اتراضيتوااا 

حركات ترا احسن مسج قتلني هذا لان صحيح اذا ترسل ليه يتحرطم 

(3)

قال أحد الحكماء:
مارأيت أهبل من ثلاثه :
شخص كلما علمت فيه
مايتعلم
وشخص كلماتضربه
مايتكلم
فقيل له ثم من ؟
وقتل روحه من لصياح :wink:  وقال:
شخص كلما ترسل ليه
يتحرطم .


شموووع يسلمووووا 

بانتظار جديدك خيتووو

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قاعده لحالي*
*واشوي وانفجر ضحك على نحاستك ...* 
*والله خايفة احد يحط لي كاميرات بالغرفة وبالصالة ويشوفني ويش قد قاعده اضحك ووجهي وجه هالجهاز..*

*بيخلوني مسخرة والله   ههههههههه من جد مت ضحك على مسجاتك ...*

*والله وطلعتي نحيسة وبجدارة اعطيك وسام النحاسه العالمي ..وادخلك الموسوعه ..* 

*<<ام عابد ترى مو لهدرجة تمزحي تزعل منك شموع ... * 

*واخيرا لقيت احد ينافسني في النحاسة ...* 

*مشكورة حبيبتي شموووووووووووووووووعه على النحاسة ...*
*ها ..لا..قصدي المسجات الحلوة * 
*وكثري منها تراها تنفعني كثير * 

*ماننحرم من شطانتك ومواضيعك الحلوة*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

antaumry

الروعه في حضورك 
ههههههههه حلووه الشطانه مووو
سعيده لأنهم عجبوك

وسعيده أكثر لتواجدك

دووم هالتواصل يارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أميررررررووووووووووووووو

ههههههههههههههه

متى رجعت لك وحشه مع وجهك :toung:  

زين رجعتك هالمسجات يا الحجي

وأبشرك ترى البنت من زماااااان رضت

ماتقدر ماترضى خخخخ كان اني اللي أزعل عليها :wink:  

مشكووور عالحضور

مااااااننحرم يارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمووووووله

دوووم هالضحكه ياقلبي

بس بدون انفجااار :wink:  




> والله وطلعتي نحيسة وبجدارة اعطيك وسام النحاسه العالمي ..وادخلك الموسوعه ..




تلميذه في مدرستك ياقلبي مانوصل قطره في بحرك ههههههه
مووووووت أسعدني وجودك
ما انحرم منه يااارب

----------


## اسير الهوى

هههههههههههههههه  (اوه لا يسمعني المدير ويطردني من قوت الضحك) ههههههههه

والله خية منت سهلة فورتي دمها

بس شكل المسج الاخيري انفجرت منه

لانه بصراح شي ههههههههه

شكرا خية والله موتتني ضحك مسجاتك..

*ياســــــــــــــر*

----------


## فرح

ياااااااااارب مووووووتيني ضحك 
ما اقدر ع النحاااااااااسه صحيح 
طبع فينا ههههههههههه
اخر مسج عجبني وااااااااايد 

تسلم يدينك حبيبتي 
شــــــــــــمووووع 
بنتظاااار جديدك داااائما 
تمنيااااتي لك بالتوفيق 
فـــــــــرووح

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يـــــاسـر ..

هلا خيووو

دووم يارب مبتسم وتضحك

وهالبنت ترى  جاهزه للإنفعال 

عالفاضي وعالمليان مايبغالهاشي .. بس قلبها طيب

وبسرعه ترضى زعلها دلاعه وبس :toung:  

ماننحرم من طلتك خيووو

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد روحي فروووووحه

تخيلتك مع الضحكه العالميه

ههههههههههههه

زلزال في بيتكم  :wink:  

دوووووووم يارب .. مو الزلزال خخخ
هالضحكه ياقلبي دووم إن شالله

ما أنحرم من وجودك الغالي

----------


## Princess

هههههههه
حلوه

ذكرتيني بحركاتي لول
ارسل رسايل مو نحاسه
ترفع الضغط
خخخ
يعنو تخوف الواحد علي
تخليه يدق على طوول
اميرووه ويش فيش    <<<<< مختلع اذا وصلت جزء من النص مفقود

واذا كركرت ضحك
شوي ويجي ينتفني
واذا وصلت كامله
يقعد يسبني
خخ استاهل ولا اهون
بس هاليومين مضغوطه
خخ وماني فاضيه لهالحركتات بس شكلش بتخليني احن اليها
ولا يفيد يصدقوا بكل مره

يسلمووو شمووعه عجبتني هالنحاسه
والله اكشنات
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمووره ..

عاد انتي ماحد يلحقك في هالحركات

ما انحرم من طلتك ياعسولة المنتدى

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يااارب ..

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

> *هذي الرسايل الزاحفه*
> 
> *الا تخلي الواحد يموت ضحك على اللي بيرسل له*
> *بس حلووة النحاسه عشان يتعلمو يرسلو << ايه الا مثلك وه* 
> *يعطيك الله العافيه اختي عالمسجات*
> 
> *تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*



 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موطبيعيه ابدا ابدا  :wink:  
بسوي حفظ لهم مايصير مااجرب مفعولهم
بس انتي عليك حركات تموت ضحك
من وين جبتي هالكلام مدري

بس حت لو جربتهم مايفيد البنات بسرعه يزعلو
خخخخخخخخخخخ
بدور لي صاحب يزعل بسرعه  :noworry:  


يعطيك العافيه ع الرسائل الحلوه
لاخلا ولاعدم

تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ايش فيك شموع حاطه مسجات ايش طولها
ماتدري اني داخله ابي مسج محاسه
بس انا الحين مو بس مايميدني اخذ الا صار 
مايمديني حتى اقراهم
لاني تاخرت عن المحرقه
بس الي رجعه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ساقي العطاشا ..

يعافيك خيووو

أسعدني حضورك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ولد الشيوخ ..

هههههههههههههه

والله انك حركات

دوووم هالمرح والضحكه بحياتك يارب

ماننحرم من هالطله يارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمعه الاحزان ..

الله يعينكم على هالكليه

يارب يصير عندك وقت وتقدري ترجعي تاخذي المسج

تدري أحس من ردودكم بحماااااااااااااااس

شجعتوني اكتب في هالمجال مع اني صارلي فتره تاركته

دووووووووم يادمعه أشوفك بصفحاتي

ماننحرم يارب

موفقه

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله عليك ياشموع وطلعتي شاطرة بالنحاسه كماااااااااااااان
بس المسجااااااااات  تهبل وتموت ضحك
والله يعين البنت عليك
بس حلوة للنحاسه والتطفيش اسئليني عنها
بس مو حلوة مع كل الاشخاااص لانهم يزعلون بسرعه
وراضاهم امر  وتندمي انك تنيحستس عليهم
وكان ودي ارسل  الى صديقتي عشان اطفشها
واتنيحس عليها شوي واضيف نكهتي فيها
بس صارت مو تبع هالسوالف كان وربي يترمي عشر سنين صداقه وبتقول الي مع السلامه
اذا تنيحست عليها امس والي قبله ولعبت عليها كذبه اول نيسان
والبراح وصلت بينا الى الشيطان الرجيم ويلا رضت وتصالحنا
وبرسل لها دول عزات الله دموع راحت فيها

بس حلوة مسجااتك 
ووودي اشوف البنت وهي تقراهم
لان هذا بيفقعني ضحك
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## صمت الجروح

ياويليييييييييييييييييييي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



الصراحة خيتو مرة فنننننننن


طالع الكلام ابو الزحافه كلها 
وودي الصراحة اشوف البنت وهي تقراهم ههههههههه مكسينه احس طارت شياطينها خخخخخ

يسلمو خيتو عالمسجااااات الرووووعه



بانتظار الجديد من الحركات الحلوة



صمتـ الجروح .....

----------


## hope

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوو المسج وينفع وااااجد

يسلموو

----------


## قديحي

ماشاء الله عليك وعلى خفة دمك
وبإنتظار جديدك

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
من جد مسجااات نحاسه على اصول بعد 
يسلمووو شموعه 
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه 
كثري منها الله غناتي >>> أدري اني نحيسه 
الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*هههههههه عجبوني والله* 
*تسلمي أختي شمعة تحترق*
*من جد أبداااااااع* 

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## آخــر العنقود

يسلمو ع المسجات الرووعه 

تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمعة الاحزان ..

ههههه شكلها صديقتك زعوله بقوووه

مع انك ذكرتي بينكم عشرة سنين المفروض تكون خابزه دموع وعاجنتها خخخخ

تسلم لي هالطله يااارب

ويالله خلصت الامتحانات ومالك عذر في الغياب

حيوووووو

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صمت الجروووح ..

حيووو .. حيووووو

والله اشتقناااا

ووووين الناس

يسلم قلبك خيوووه

يارب نشوفك قريب

مليوووون هلاااا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حووور ..

دووم هالضحكه حبيبتي

يحلي أيامك يااارب

وما ننحرم من طلاتك الغاليه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قديحي ..

هلا خيي

أسعدني حضورك

ماننحرم منه يااارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الولاءءءءءء ..

يسلم قلبك حيبتي ويعافيك

وووووووووينك حرام والله تغيبوووو

تسلم لي هالطله يااارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فاطمية المكارم ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

ماحد اشتاق لك كثري

وماعرفك كثري

يالله ارجعييييي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

آخر العنقود ..

يسلم قلبك

وماننحرم من هالحضور يااارب

حيووووووووو

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*<<<< تعجبهااا موت هالرساايل وخصوووصااا أنهاا شريره من نوع خااص*

*يسلموووووووووووو شموعه على الرساايل الحلوووووووووووووهـ مرره* 

*ماننح ـــــــرم جديدكـ ؛؛*

*تح ـــــــــــياتوو*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كبرياءء ..


دووم هالضحكه حبيبتي

يسلم قلبك ويحلي أيامك يارب

تسلم لي هالطله

حيووووووو

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*هههههههه* 

*تمااااااااام* 

*والله وتعرفي اطفشي الواااحد* 
*بس حلويييييين* 

*يسلموووو شمعــــه*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مشاكسه ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

ويحلي أيامك يارب

أسعدني وجووووودك

حيووووووووووووو

----------

